# 15% off at CKS- Labor Day



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

15% off any one item at the CKS retail store this weekend. Including items already on sale. Excluding boats. They are already 20% off. Come enjoy some great views and low-fun and clean water this weekend in Buena Vista. 

CKS Store

Plus FREE live music at South Main too

Incredible Free Music this Weekend at Pickin’ N’ Paddlin’ in the Park


----------

